# Muhle Glashutte Kampfschwimmer



## Steppy

So i'm seeing this new Muhle watch in a few places around the web which I would assume is a Baselworld model.

"The "Kampfschwimmer" timepiece from Mühle-Glashütte only reveals its true personality to the initiated. Designed for and with the participation of the "Kampfschwimmer", the Special Operations Forces of the German Navy like the Navy Seals, this watch is a robust timepiece, navigational instrument and symbol of identity for this special unit at once. Several unique specifications like the sawtooth-shaped bezel of the "Kampfschwimmer" timepiece clearly show how functionality and design correspond to the requirements of its namesake. The result of the various requirements of the "Kampfschwimmer" - the triphibious special forces of the German Navy - is a watch that is optimally designed for keeping track of time in the water, on land, and in the air. Inspired by the sea, this innovation from Mühle-Glashütte is also the perfect complement for everyday use through its masculine, sporty design and robust functionality. "










I Quite like it, not so sure about the mixed blue and red colour, still 44mm, the bezel looks unique and I would assume its using Muhle's Sw200 movement. Overall I think I prefer the looks of the Seebattalion as its darker blue dial seems to do it more for me.

I wish they would make a Non-GMT Seebattalion, I would be all over that.


----------



## StufflerMike

Specs:

Movement; SW 200-1 in Mühle execution with woodpecker neck regulation, own rotor and characteristic surface finishes. Hacking. Fast date correction. 38-hr power reserve.

Case: Stainless steel with unidirectional bezel. 2.5 mm thick, domed and anti-glare sapphire crystal. Screw-in crown. Water-resistant to 30 bar. Ø 44.0 mm; H 15.1 mm.

I like the new Kampfschwimmer. Not much in common with the old Ruhla Kampfschwimmer (https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/ruhla-kampfschwimmer-re-make-gard%E9-uhren-ruhla-242388.html)


----------



## CM HUNTER

I really like this one. The combination of elegant sunburst blue dial with the sporty characteristics of the red is nice. The machine work of the bezel is incredible. Kinda mimics the waves of the ocean.


----------



## David Woo

the lugs kinda remind me of another company, and I'm guessing that bezel is uni-directional?


----------



## Kid_A

the bezel is massive. I would prefer this one rather with a black satin dial (indeed it would require modification of hands)


----------



## BlackmarDiemerGambit

I like this watch a lot. It's got a nice design in the right places and has a nice color scheme. You can't always make black on black watches. *goes to check pricing*


----------



## Nokie

I like this new version too. Really looks great with the blue dial.


----------



## Guzza

I wonder if the lume is tritium? I far prefer the See Battalion for looks though.

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Guzza said:


> I wonder if the lume is tritium?
> 
> Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


A web site check learned: "Hands and indices coated in Super LumiNova."

Not sent from any mobile device not using Tapatalk.


----------



## martinpulli

The watch was really great in the flesh. I was very impressed with the level of detail and the case itself. The bezel is usual and functional for the tactical swimmers. Apparently, they use a protocol on exercises and in practicum that revolves around 3 minute intervals of swimming. The watch is designed to work with another piece of submersible gear they swim with. 
"A unique feature is the three-minute scale on its bezel. This unusual time increment is of great significance to the frogmen: as they are trained to cover various distances during a dive in exactly three minutes. In fact, during their three-year training, frogmen spend an entire three months performing daily dives, in order to swim a certain distance at exactly the right pace. During a dive, the new "Kampfschwimmer" watch is attached to a special compass board. With the watch and a compass, the soldiers can find their way perfectly under water."
The watch is really robust. I liken the wear feel to a n original Stainless Kobold Seal.
The dial's luminous details are in Suprluminova. One can't use Tritium unless it's in vacuum sealed micro-tubes (as done by MicroTech) like Ball or Luminox utilize. Even still, some countries in the EU will not allow/accept the Tritium tube technology I've come to learn.
-Martin


----------



## David Woo

martinpulli said:


> During a dive, the new "Kampfschwimmer" watch is attached to a special compass board.


here's a nav board with a sinn:


----------



## helmuth

But you guys know that the Muhle Glashutte Kampfschwimmer watch isn´t the official supplied watch to the German Navy Seals. They are using a Poseidon watch. It´s a marketing trick from Glashutte.


----------



## JohnF

helmuth said:


> But you guys know that the Muhle Glashutte Kampfschwimmer watch isn´t the official supplied watch to the German Navy Seals. They are using a Poseidon watch. It´s a marketing trick from Glashutte.


Sorry, nice try.

All that Mühle claims is that the watch was designed for them. Not that it is used by them or that it was issued.

Kampfschwimmer - New Mühle Watches 2014 - Functional Wristwatches | Mühle-Glashütte GmbH nautische Instrumente und Feinmechanik


----------

